# Stompin' Tom Connors (1936-2013)



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Last night, everyn Canadian went to bed with a heavy heart, having heard of the passing of Canadian singer-singwriter *Stompin' Tom Connors*, whose unofficial hockey anthem "The Good Old Hockey Game" is heard on every rink from Coast to Coast to Coast, and in all parts of the worlld where a puck is dropped on a clean sheet of ice.

Mr. Connors' ourput numbers over 60 albums (many of which unreleased apparently), including timeless tunes such as "Sudbury Saturday Night" and "Bud the Spud" two personal guilty pleasures.

Vaya con dios, old friend!

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....296.1233.2j4j2.8.0...0.0...1ac.1.OJ4cwvqN7wM


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Read more here:

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=417541


----------

